# EXPLOSIVE E-MAILS OF HUNTER BIDEN ARE NOW IN PUBLIC DOMAIN !!!!



## nononono (Oct 14, 2020)

Smoking-gun email reveals how Hunter Biden introduced Ukrainian businessman to VP dad
					

Hunter Biden introduced his father, then-Vice President Joe Biden, to a top executive at a Ukrainian energy firm less than a year before the elder Biden pressured government officials in Ukraine in…




					nypost.com
				














*OH YEAH !*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 14, 2020)

That tears it.  I’m voting for Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> That tears it.  I’m voting for Trump.


*TWICE!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *TWICE!!!!!*



*As usual....you have twisted logic.*
*
You support a CRIMINAL CANDIDATE who supports a CRIMINAL OFFSPRING
who is supported by a CRIMINAL EMPIRE.....
*
*You are the company you keep....

FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 16, 2020)

I can’t find the story.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 16, 2020)

Social media is hiding all traces of this. But, the real people who care, know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 16, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> Social media is hiding all traces of this. But, the real people who care, know.


So we have Americans now spreading Russian disinformation and right here in a sub-forum of a youth soccer forum? We, America, are in for a long Dark Winter.


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I can’t find the story.



*You couldn't find your own ass if it was facing you.....

Your FILTHY DEMOCRATS have been caught...That's right, you've *
*been supporting a FILTHY CRIMINAL EMPIRE UNDER THE GUISE 
OF A POLITICAL PARTY..............

And it's getting worse by the hour for your " Kindred " scum....*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 16, 2020)

Too bad none of this is actually based in facts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Too bad none of this is actually based in facts.


Their childlike enthusiasm is funny to see. They like to play pretend.


----------



## crush (Oct 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Their childlike enthusiasm is funny to see. They like to play pretend.


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Too bad none of this is actually based in facts.


*Care to retract the above insane statement...*









 *Yah naive slob " Bob ".....*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 18, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Care to retract the above insane statement...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loser


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So we have Americans now spreading Russian disinformation and right here in a sub-forum of a youth soccer forum? We, America, are in for a long Dark Winter.


Reread what I commented. No disinformation there, at all. Stop being so over-reactive. Long dark winter...GTFOH


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Loser




*Yes.......You are.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2020)

Through a Virgin Islands shell company, Hillary has an undercover pizza store that sells kiddies underwear , the income from which is used to fund silent stealth tech crop sprayers that circle the skies of all major outbreak locations nightly. They distribute tiny nano droplets of China virus so they can keep the leftist plandemic running hot, in order to make POTUS and friends look like idiots.       It's kind of obvious if the media could be bothered looking, but , oh no!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Loser


I agree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2020)

Is that it? No, there's more.
					

My Cousin Vinny (1992) clip with quote Is that it? No, there's more.     Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote.     Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share.     Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




					getyarn.io
				











						Here Are Hunter Biden's Alleged Text Messages Giuliani Just Turned Over to the Delaware State Police
					

Boom.




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2020)

Fucking criminals and you fucks are a bunch of sore loser/hypocrites.
Keep watching Monday for some  more losing for you democrats.


----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Nonononono (Oct 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fucking criminals and you fucks are a bunch of sore loser/hypocrites.
> Keep watching Monday for some  more losing for you democrats.


I’ll bet Biden’s China connections are so deep he has a Chinese bank account.  Wouldn’t that be awful for him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I’ll bet Biden’s China connections are so deep he has a Chinese bank account.  Wouldn’t that be awful for him.


I wonder if his daughter got all the trademarks she wanted after a meeting?


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder if his daughter got all the trademarks she wanted after a meeting?



*YOU ARE ONE DUMB MOTHERFUCKER......*

*NO WONDER YOU COULD ONLY ASPIRE TO A " GRUNT " JOB.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*You try soooo hard.....*
*
*
*Dumb som bitch......*


----------

